# At least once a year everyone should read this course...???



## Daryl Dixon (Dec 26, 2018)

Hello everyone,,
I didn't think I'd find anything to interest me in the course, since I've been smoking meat and fish for years, but boy, it's such a good refresher. It's a perfect introduction for a beginner, and a good reminder for the rest of us. Thank you for making it available......


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 26, 2018)

Welcome glad to have you and glad you liked it.

Warren


----------



## Ted Mielke (May 31, 2019)

Daryl Dixon said:


> Hello everyone,,
> I didn't think I'd find anything to interest me in the course, since I've been smoking meat and fish for years, but boy, it's such a good refresher. It's a perfect introduction for a beginner, and a good reminder for the rest of us. Thank you for making it available......


When and where is this course available a very newbi


----------



## schlotz (Jun 1, 2019)

Simple, from the main page look down to the second item under announcements.


----------



## King Nud (Sep 9, 2022)

schlotz said:


> Simple, from the main page look down to the second item under announcements.


Hi I am a Nap Town smoker in training. Still working at the VA hospital. Army veteran


----------

